
Former Linux Developer Hans Reiser to Remain Locked Up - dcgudeman
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Hans-Reiser-Locked-Up-No-Parole
======
valuearb
You’d think he would have been able to write a lot of code in the last decade.

